# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  > [إستفسار] مدرسة الثانوية الثامنة(القطيف)

## سارة22

ســـلام..
كيفكم..ان شاء الله بخيررر

حبيت اسأل عن المدرسة الجديدة اللي في المجيدية..

اللي عندة اي فكرة عنهاا لايبخل علينااا

وشكررررررررررا

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*معلومآتي مره بسيطه عنها ،،* 

*هي إن التعليم مطور هنآك ،، والمواد هم ماياخذوهم كامل زينآ إن ندرس كل الموآد ..* 

*آمم بستفسر لش آكثر من سمورهـ ..~ آو بآخليهآ ترد عليش =) ، إن شآء الله مآآنسى وبعطيش خبر =)*

*بآلتوفيق ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## زهور القطيف

مرحبا

أنا أدرس في الثانوية الثامنة أي شيء تبين تستفسرين عنه أنا ماعندي مانع

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

انا بعد أبغى أسئل عنها وعن المواد وكيف اختيارهم كل مستوى للمادة وكيف بتكون النسبة النهاية؟

----------


## لغتي الصموت.

هلا حياتي زهور القطيف انا ان شاء الله على السنه الجديده راح انظم معاكم اتمنى انك تشرحيلي بالتفصيل كيف راح تكون الدراسه اهنا والمناهج ادا تقدري انا مره متحمسه لكن خايفه                                                                             
اذا ما عليك كلافه يروحي ردي علي

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اني بعد ا بي اعرف لآن اختي راح تنظم يمكن معاكم

----------

